
Show HN: Javadoc Rewritten from Scratch - sebkur
https://github.com/sebkur/javadoc-ng
======
sebkur
This project is really in early stage, but I would like to get feedback on
this early to see if it is worth to keep working on it. Thank you for any
feedback!

~~~
ldeangelis
It looks great! I never really used Javadoc so please see this as a total
outside feedback. I like the modern look, lighthouse is almost perfect in
accessibility which is great (the only point lighthouse complains about it the
contrast of links). It's also good on performance (80/100).

I have one confusion about the name, I'm used to the web frontend world where
"ng" is usually something related to angular but it seems that it isn't the
case here. I'm curious to know what's the origin of the name.

~~~
sebkur
Thanks, your feedback is nevertheless appreciated. Lighthouse points out some
things that can be easily addressed and some of those things certainly should
be fixed. I did not use such a tool on the site before and now it seems
obvious to do it!

"ng" is short for "next generation". Not sure if this is a good name for the
project after all.

